# Decent event rider wanted



## PuddingandPie (13 September 2010)

Could anyone suggest a capable rider to bring on a young, talented horse that doesn't charge the earth and is prepared to put the time in?  Prefer someone located from the Southern half of the country but open to any ideas!


----------



## *hic* (13 September 2010)

*watches with interest*


----------



## Rachellouise1 (13 September 2010)

I know a few but am in the north west, pm me if you want details x


----------



## kit279 (13 September 2010)

Define 'doesn't charge the earth' - I can think of a few but depends what you'd be prepared to pay.


----------



## Bug2007 (13 September 2010)

Where in the South are you and define decent rider.....do you want a competiton rider, instructor level or just a good rider????!!!!


----------



## PuddingandPie (13 September 2010)

Hi
Ideally someone who is used to taking horses through the ranks, schooling and competing and to be based with them at no more than £175 per week...which is still a lot for me but appreciate the effort needed and I don't expect anything else included but prefer not to have additional costs of daily trailing to xc courses (if poss)


----------



## SpottedCat (13 September 2010)

I've PMd you with a recommendation.


----------



## Leg_end (13 September 2010)

Contact Craig Nicolai at Cane End Stud - you can google him. I would highly highly recommend.


----------



## smiffyimp (13 September 2010)

PMd you


----------



## LEC (13 September 2010)

I agree with Spotted Cats recommendation. Lovely yard, good, hard working rider and gets the results.


----------



## IANB (13 September 2010)

You could try Sam Penn,she is based in East Sussex,within your budget,one of the nicest and most talented riders with youngsters on the circuit.message me for more details if nessecary.


----------



## badattitude (13 September 2010)

Yes Sam Penn is lovely and absolutely great at bringing on young horses. You should look at her record with them. Unfortunately your budget will not get you far with a big name professional, who will doubtless also add lots of extra things. I always think when these questions are asked that people should be open about their recommendations. If these people are so noteworthy why the need for PM's as if to keep it a secret? I would not want my horse to go to anyone who practises could not stand a debate on a forum.


----------



## SpottedCat (14 September 2010)

badattitude said:



			Yes Sam Penn is lovely and absolutely great at bringing on young horses. You should look at her record with them. Unfortunately your budget will not get you far with a big name professional, who will doubtless also add lots of extra things. I always think when these questions are asked that people should be open about their recommendations. If these people are so noteworthy why the need for PM's as if to keep it a secret? I would not want my horse to go to anyone who practises could not stand a debate on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

I have absolutely no problem with naming the person I recommended on an Open Forum - it is Helen Marsh at Wayacre Sports Horses and I will name her here in order that no more negative insinuations are made about her, which is utterly unfair. 

However before you jump to conclusions in future, please consider that perhaps I did not wish to splash my private life across a forum and preferred to make my recommendation privately - as the new forum does not come up with a nice flashing envelope and I often miss private messages which I have been sent, I thought it best to alert the OP that I had sent one. 

Is it so utterly inconceivable that I don't necessarily want to discuss every last thing I do/spend on/decide about my horse on an open forum and yet am happy to recommend someone who has done a good job for me?

Add into that how trigger happy admin have become about deleting posts which someone else on here flags as advertising, even if it is someone genuinely recommending something, and I do not think it is unreasonable that I might want to PM my recommendation instead, is it?


----------



## smiffyimp (14 September 2010)

badattitude said:



			Yes Sam Penn is lovely and absolutely great at bringing on young horses. You should look at her record with them. Unfortunately your budget will not get you far with a big name professional, who will doubtless also add lots of extra things. I always think when these questions are asked that people should be open about their recommendations. If these people are so noteworthy why the need for PM's as if to keep it a secret? I would not want my horse to go to anyone who practises could not stand a debate on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

I too have no problem mentioning names - my recommendation is Diana Grant - Suffolk - but dont want to be accused of adervrtising therefore PM


----------



## Gamebird (14 September 2010)

SpottedCat said:



			Add into that how trigger happy admin have become about deleting posts which someone else on here flags as advertising, even if it is someone genuinely recommending something, and I do not think it is unreasonable that I might want to PM my recommendation instead, is it?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - I've had 2 warnings for advertising when I wasn't intending anything of the sort - one even contained a link to an ebay auction which had finished a week previously so couldn't possibly have been advertising 

On the original note I'd second (third?) Helen.


----------



## PuddingandPie (14 September 2010)

I am very grateful for all the suggestions but find it sad that some people feel the need to turn things into an issue rather than a solution.  As my horse can be tricky I want someone who has experience and also calm but firm handling.  This throws its toys out big time if a whip is used....I presume from its previous experiences but have been unable to find out what went on to produce this behaviour.  Not dangerous but needs time and consistency.


----------



## kerilli (14 September 2010)

"badattitude" is about right!
Good luck finding someone patient and kind to take on your horse. I would always go on private recommendation rather than just renown, personally.


----------



## Leg_end (14 September 2010)

PuddingandPie said:



			As my horse can be tricky I want someone who has experience and also calm but firm handling.  This throws its toys out big time if a whip is used....I presume from its previous experiences but have been unable to find out what went on to produce this behaviour.  Not dangerous but needs time and consistency.
		
Click to expand...

I would definately speak to Craig, he did wonders with my boy who has a lot of *ahem* 'personality' but who has also had some bad experiences before. Firm, calm and fair and he gets results. He doesnt have lots of rides but does well with the ones he has - I would at least put him on your list with the other recomendations


----------



## badattitude (14 September 2010)

The point made by Gamebird and Smiffyimp about being accused of advertising may well be valid, although the OP's request was so generalised the responses were highly unlikely to refer to one person or product and therefire unlikely to be a 'plant' by someone looking for publicity.
  However I doubt very much if anyone is interested in your private life, Spotted Cat and you seem tyo be as rude if not ruder than I, but of course have more posts and are therefore more acceptable perhap? I am finding it hard to understand why recommending a rider publically should have anything to do with your private life, it is not nessecary to say whether the rider has worked for you personally or not. Sam Penn has not ridden for me, but I often stay with an eventing friend in the SouthEast who speaks highly of her, I have seen her riding and she is leading the young horse section in a league in that area. I have also seen Craig Nicholai riding and he too seems like a very capable rider.       
  Perhaps that is just my limited understanding of the language. No aspertions were made or insinuated about any rider on here, I just found it hard to understand why there should be all this secrecy. The purpose of a forum is for open debate is it not? I have never heard of your recommendation as it happens but that does not mean she is not able and I am sure she has done a good job for you but I still do not really understand why you could not just say so in the first place and why you had to be so rude in your post above.


----------



## kizzywiz (14 September 2010)

Could thoroughly recommend Oli Smith, he is a good friend & I have seen him ride a lot at home & at events, firm but patient.  He had my beloved mare to stay for post op rehab livery & did a great job.  Very thorough & professional.  PM me if you want his number.


----------



## j1ffy (14 September 2010)

I was also going to suggest Craig.  (In order to declare all interests...) I keep my horse at his yard and I'm really impressed with how quiet and patient he is with all the horses.  He's a lovely quiet rider with bags of experience and, IMO, reasonably priced for schooling livery.

He genuinely loves horses - just watch his Burghley round and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## natalia (14 September 2010)

In Surrey, Annie Ho is looking for rides (she events for Hong kong) off to asian games in a couple of weeks and is looking for some nice young horses to produce on for owners. Got full sponsorship and has a nice pre novice baby who she can run another youngster alongside, and is very patient and dedicated. PM for her number.


----------



## PuddingandPie (16 September 2010)

Thank you for some interesting suggestions and will be contacting a couple.  Ideally looking for someone based more towards the southwest and with access to a x country schooling nearby.  I would also like someone who isn't away from the yard for days on end competing other horses and leaving mine in the field!  Sorry if I am appearing difficult!


----------



## kizzywiz (16 September 2010)

Oli has XC course at his yard.


----------



## Tanta (16 September 2010)

Can thoroughly recommend Tor Brewer who has had a couple of young horses for us, one  to bring on to sell, and another to bring back into work after time off with injury - lovely small yard, caring for the horses, and very  competent to deal with a horse with any issues.  She has a website if you need contact details.


----------



## welshone (16 September 2010)

Can recommend Vicky Tuffs, in the south west, not many people better over a fence in my opinion, experienced with all types of horses, easy and not so easy!


----------



## slimjim86 (16 September 2010)

Hi I have PMed you details for Claire who has the yard where my mare is, she sounds just what you want, really good with difficult youngsters, just got a few out competing at the moment so I would imagine she should have time for another one but if she doesnt she will be really honest and tell you that she cant take another one on.
Good luck with your search xx


----------



## kerilli (16 September 2010)

i highly recommend Tor Brewer too, she is really excellent.


----------



## PuddingandPie (21 September 2010)

Hi could you give me more details of where she is based and how to contact her?

Thank you!


----------



## PuddingandPie (21 September 2010)

Could you possibly tell me where she is based and contact details?  Thank you


----------



## Llanali (22 September 2010)

For contact details for Tor Brewer, I think perhaps PM WorMy on here, as I believe she has recently had her horse with Tor.


----------



## rotters13 (22 September 2010)

I can also recommend Craig... he was fantastic with my horse and is a fantastic quiet rider. He's at Cane End Stud in Reading which is google-able I believe...


----------



## qaz (22 September 2010)

I'd recommend Craig Nicolai too, he's a good friend of mine and I was meant to groom for him at Burghley but a broken toe dashed this! His yard at Cane End is to die for and he doesn't take on too many horses so all of his competition rides are ridden purely by him and not by grooms. From my viewpoint the best things are that he doesn't take himself too seriously, really values his owners who are made to feel part of the team and he gives horses so much confidence cross country that they really enjoy it. Just watch his Burghley video, nearly everyone else is riding stern faced with a general look of terror and Craig's smiling and laughing all the way round! He really treasures his horses and I think that all of his 'fan club' who were at Burghley would agree that it bought a tear to the eye to see Craig jump off his horse at the end of the cross country and give him a hugs and kisses whilst Clare Balding was trying to get an interview.  I wouldn't hesitate to put my horse with Craig even if he were the other end of the country. PM me if you want his contact details


----------



## qaz (22 September 2010)

oops double post!


----------



## Lisamd (23 September 2010)

I've sent mine on and off to Aaron Millar, based near Exeter. Amazing rider, competitively priced and great facilities www.aaronmillar.co.uk


----------



## partimer (25 September 2010)

Hi - my daughter is an event rider currently head girl for 4* eventer and rides at intermediate level with much success - she is based in Hertfordshire.. message me if you want any more details ,thanks


----------



## little_legs (25 September 2010)

Phoebe Buckley, not sure what she charges mind, she does have a website.


----------



## shelley8697 (26 September 2010)

***THIS IS NOT AN ADVERT - THIS IS JUST MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCES***

I would always use Helen Marsh of Wayacres Sport Horses, Weston Super Mare.  I have kept my horse at her yard on and off over the past 10 years.

Helen in focused, hard-working, extremely approachable and down to earth.  She practices what she preaches (unlike a few I could mention)!  She has great facilities and runs a professional yard.

Helen will listen to the owners, evaluate the horse, then takes time to design a programme for the individual horse.  This is to ensure that they are produced to the best of the horses ability and maturity - Helen is excellent at bringing on youngster to competition level.  She has a natural empathy with the horses - even with extremely difficult ones! (mostly mine)! lol

Helen's teaches as well, again she is down to earth and is great at getting the best out of the rider and horse and will coach you and will support you through your training.  Helen has help me through my huge ups and down. (lots and lots of mine)!!! 

I'm surprised Helen hasn't banned me from the yard yet, I am a nut case and always on a roller-coaster when it comes to my horses!!!! lol

I am no way the easiest of owners either (i'm sure Helen will agree) lol.  But she has always respected me and my quirks, good and bad!


----------



## spacefaer (26 September 2010)

http://www.torbrewer.co.uk/

lovely girl - really nice person, very dedicated and very thorough

(and yes, she's a friend of mine!)


----------



## greenlivery (26 September 2010)

A friend of mine - Lauren from LSsporthorses, she has jumped internationally, and teaches showjumping/dressage and takes on competition liveries at my yard in East Sussex.


----------



## mahonenx (26 September 2010)

You could try Jonathon Chapman. He is based in Sarratt, Hertfordshire.


----------



## pearcider (26 September 2010)

Id second J. Chappman or Kylie Roddy who is also in his yard both just Fab...and great fun!


----------



## PuddingandPie (11 October 2010)

Lisamd said:



			I've sent mine on and off to Aaron Millar, based near Exeter. Amazing rider, competitively priced and great facilities www.aaronmillar.co.uk 

Click to expand...

Have you still got your horse there?  How is it getting on as am considering the yard.  PM me if needed.

Thanks


----------



## sazzle44 (9 November 2010)

mememememe!! please...haha 
nahh, I'd love too but not sure you'd be so keen! How about putting an advert in a local horsey mag? Chances are you'll find someone nice looking for a new ride who won't charge. Just a thought...


----------



## jam (9 November 2010)

i am just setting up my own event yard having worked and ridden for professionals for the last few years. i am currently looking forr rides next season, prevously ridden with success at 2 star level, currently have only a couple of rides for next season,therefore would be able to give alot of time and i believe my rates are very reasonable. please ring me 07596923756 if you are interested i am based in leicestershire don't know if thats far enough south for you?


----------



## emma beresford (27 December 2010)

Hi I dont know if you are still looking for a decent rider, I am a professional event rider, based in gloucestershire I am experienced in bringing on youngsters for eventing and showjumping, my most recent success producing a horse from a breaker two years ago to the six year old championships this season. I can give good refrences from past and present employers, I offer a friendly and professional service riding horses either traveling to their owners base, or in livery from my yard. I am confident that my prices come out very reasonable!
Emma


----------



## jessamess (27 December 2010)

Phoebe Buckley is especially good with 'quirky' horses!!! xxx


----------



## christine48 (27 December 2010)

jam said:



			i am just setting up my own event yard having worked and ridden for professionals for the last few years. i am currently looking forr rides next season, prevously ridden with success at 2 star level, currently have only a couple of rides for next season,therefore would be able to give alot of time and i believe my rates are very reasonable. please ring me 07596923756 if you are interested i am based in leicestershire don't know if thats far enough south for you?
		
Click to expand...

Might know of some looking for a rider in leics what's your name?


----------



## Lucinda_x (27 December 2010)

I heard very good things of Aaron Miller so can recomend him


----------

